# Comments and help request



## Jestapilot (Feb 16, 2010)

As the title suggests, I need some help making my aquarium look really good. Here is what I'm thinking. Build up a corner of the tank with more substrate to look like a hill. Then at the bottom use more rocks and ground cover. Does anyone have some suggestions? Right now it just looks like a hodgepodge with no rhyme or reason. Thanks!

Plants:
Lots of javafern (probably too much)
Java Moss
Corkscrew vallinsneria
Baby Tears
Telanthera Reineckii
Madagascar Lace


----------



## endgin33 (Jun 10, 2008)

Welcome to APC. The plants look very healthy, although I would agree with the assessment that the tank to some extent does lack focus... What are you trying to accomplish? It would also be kinda helpful to know a few things- like wpg, co2 or no, how old is it, whats under that pretty white sand or is it inert? I like the driftwood and the airy feeling in the photo, but you midground is dominated by it. It looks a lot like tall cube that I have been playing this way for a few years and frankly they are tough to make right.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It looks like your tank is pretty new. Looks like you still have some emersed leaves there. You need to get the rhizome of the java ferns out of the sand. You can tie them onto a rock or wood. If they are buried they will rot. 

As far as aquascaping goes, your idea is fine. You need a mid ground in your current scape. Right now you go from relatively tall you very very short. Take a look at some people's journals and see what you like and try to do a version of that.


----------



## Jestapilot (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! Some information: 25 gallon cube, no co2, 70 watt MH fishneedit light, white sand substrate. How should I position the driftwood (limited because it has a mounted base)? Would I be better off building the back of the sand up to create elevation? I would like to move the rocks down to the bottom and have ground cover in between them. Sort of like a rock garden. I wish I could find a picture of a tank I could mimic.


----------



## Shad0w (Nov 13, 2006)

25 gallon with 70W MH without CO2 is waiting for trouble. Not to mention your substrate seems to be inert decorative sand. Do you dose liquid fertilizer


----------



## Jestapilot (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes the sand is inert sand and I've been dosing with flourish and excel. I guess I should come up with a co2 solution this weekend. Is there a substrate I could mix in with my sand and look natural? Sorry for being a noob.


----------



## tighidden (Jan 16, 2010)

You could try just pushing root tabs into the base areas of the plants. But I would wait to do this until you have decided on how you are going to aquascape the tank. I have used the tabs before and they work great. Seachem makes some that are pretty good.


----------



## bluegardener (Jun 5, 2006)

I really like the sandy bottom with the rocks and the sparse planting. It looks very natural. A few loose leaves would fit right in. The driftwood in contrast looks very deliberate. Also, the cut off ends of the drifwood are a little awkward. Maybe hide them with a plant or trim the ends so that they look broken or come to a point. Is the java fern attatched to a hidden rock? Looks cool coming out of the substrate.


----------



## Shad0w (Nov 13, 2006)

root tablet is good idea.Seachem flourish is very much trace fert with just little bit of nitrate. Check the bottle to be sure. Seachem Excel is very much carbon supplement, somekind of CO2 replacement. Alhought in the long run CO2 is much cheaper than excel.


----------



## Jestapilot (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok, lots of changes were made this weekend!

-Changed substrate to black eco complete
-Rescaped and added several plants
-Removed the driftwood base and rotated it on its side
-DIY yeast CO2 run to the intake 
-Painted the back flat black
-Added inline heater

In the process of changing substrate all my rasporas except one, jumped out the bucket and died. So today I bought a few more and the guy at the aquarium threw in a harlequin.





































Comments?


----------



## Jestapilot (Feb 16, 2010)

nobody?


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

I really like the changes you made, it will be fun to watch grow in!


----------



## Tausendblatt (Sep 16, 2009)

Karebear said:


> I really like the changes you made, it will be fun to watch grow in!


I concur, the things you did to change it made it look 50 times better. The aquascape will be a very fine one in a few months! Assuming everything goes according to plan. The layout is good.


----------



## Jestapilot (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks, I'm learning a lot in a very small amount of time.


----------



## endgin33 (Jun 10, 2008)

Very much improved! I love bright white sand but plants rarely do... I would look into the long term plan of going to pressurized CO2- given the rapid changes you are going deep and this will greatly simplify the maintenance of the plants. Keep at it.


----------



## Jestapilot (Feb 16, 2010)

Actually I already have. I purchased a co2 regulator and solenoid this week and also bought an aqua controller jr from craigslist today.


----------

